# More butterfly shooting



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

You are getting fantastic power with that long draw ... great shooting!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Yea there really is a lot more power in these long draws and with not a lot of rubber ????????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Great shootn buddy! Beautiful frames that pride is awesome.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Thanks Ibojoe, I want another pride targa but I have to save up first lol


----------



## enryx518 (Jun 5, 2017)

Been Practicing butterfly... just taking my time to master the pouch grip of it


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Been practicing this too. My shots are all over the place if I try to hold pouch like LuckoverSkill, I had a better aim if I hold pouch like Torsten but my wrist is not strong enough to pull it straight full butterfly.


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Great shooting! What size of bands are you using with the Targa?


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

sharp eye said:


> Great shooting! What size of bands are you using with the Targa?


In that video I believe I was using 5/8 tapered to half inch


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Luck over skill said:


> sharp eye said:
> 
> 
> > Great shooting! What size of bands are you using with the Targa?
> ...


Do you remember the lenght of the bands?


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Luck over skill said:


> sharp eye said:
> 
> 
> > Great shooting! What size of bands are you using with the Targa?
> ...


Do you remember the lenght of the bands?


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Length is usually 11.5 to 12 inches once tied from pouch to frame


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Luck over skill said:


> Length is usually 11.5 to 12 inches once tied from pouch to frame


Thanks, very impressive accuracy with this long draw.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your videos are the real deal and your accuracy is fantastic


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

@luck over skill.

How you correct the aim if the shots are hitting left of the target ?


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

sharp eye said:


> @luck over skill.
> 
> How you correct the aim if the shots are hitting left of the target ?


Don't know about him. I move the target to the left...... Lol


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

If I'm hitting to the left I hold my anchor point a little more to the right, or I just aim a little to the right to compensate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Practicing full butterfly i was hiting to often to the left, coudn’t correct it till I switched from holding the pouch with the thumb down to holding with the thumb up. This way my anker was natural in line with the target.


----------

